# Norethisterone in early pregnancy



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi.

I'm about to start a 14 day course of Norethisterone (before embarking on IVF) ... and I suddenly thought *''what if (after years of trying naturally) as if by miracle I were to be pregnant'' !!! ...*
could it harm the baby and cause abnormalities?

I probably shouldn't of had sex this month (just in case)... but the hospital didn't advise against it but now im wondering.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Highly unlikely to cause any problems if taking for a short time so don't worry unnecessarily 

Really hope the sex was worth it  (iykwim)   

Maz x


----------



## when will it happen? (Feb 27, 2008)

Maz - Thanks for your advice Maz - yeah it was worth it!   - I might try it again if the risk is minimal!


----------

